# Norfolk Area



## fungusrookie (May 16, 2013)

Any luck around Norfolk/Battle Creek? Heading down to hunt some private land for turkeys, wondering if it would be worth looking for morels or not? Thanks


----------



## packman mike (May 10, 2013)

I found my first ones April 27th and have picked them everyday since. They are all over. The only places I've hunted so far are public ground. 11 LBS. yesterday and 13 lbs today. All from the same place. I hit 50+ lbs. for the year,today. There is always several people out there, but I don't see them once I get to where I go. This place is between Norfolk and BC. I have 3 private spots I haven't even been to yet. Permission, of course. So....I would highly advise it. Michael Anson....you can see some of my photo's on facebook. Last year was even better....found over 200 lbs.


----------



## fungusrookie (May 16, 2013)

Thank you Sir. I will set time aside. We will be NW of BC a few miles.


----------



## packman mike (May 10, 2013)

It should be prime time in that area. I hunt private land south of yellowbanks. Not yet this year,but I will this weekend.


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

PackMan Mike, I am thinking of coming to the area. Was wondering if you are having the best luck on dead cottonwoods? Didn't the Elk flood last year or the year before? Thanks for any info you might be able to provide and best of luck picking.


----------



## packman mike (May 10, 2013)

ksmorelhunter...........I'm having luck around all types of trees.Even the cedars, for some reason. The flood definitely has a lot to do with the success we've had the last 3 years. I've actually been going to parts of the river where the floods waters rolled in off of some of the points where the river bends. All that debris it left behind is crawling with shrooms. Good luck.


----------



## fungusrookie (May 16, 2013)

Found 336 morels in 2 hours. They were all over, big too. A few were bigger than my hand and only a few smaller than my thumb. Lots of big ones, it was a blast. Best luck was south facing hills along game trails.


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Fungusrookie, congrats on the find! What county were you in if you don't mind me asking. Thanks for any info. Good luck the rest of the year!


----------



## fungusrookie (May 16, 2013)

Not sure what county, it was about 7 miles northeast of norfolk if that helps. i'll look at the map and try and find it, give me a few minutes


----------



## fungusrookie (May 16, 2013)

We were up around Scheurich Reservoir in that area, north of hwy 35.


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks fungusrookie. Looks like that area is fairly desolate. Were these around any specific trees or in an area that had been burnt? We're they still fresh? Thanks again for all the info, sounds like a great haul.


----------



## fungusrookie (May 16, 2013)

anything facing south, even small rises, under elm, cottonwood and cedars that were either dead or about dead seemed to have a couple. some spots with fresh elm limbs and bark hanging off had 20-30 each. no burned areas that we checked anyway. fence lines with shorter grass against a row of trees had the most. A few were dry but for the most part they were still pretty fresh, good size also.


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info fungusrookie. I wonder if the other slopes have morels too or if they are just small. How much rain did you all get up there the past few days? I'm thinking about making it that way for a hunt but am hoping the other slopes are flushing too.


----------



## fungusrookie (May 16, 2013)

not much on other slopes. I'm actually from central minnesota and we got a lot of rain this week including today. went to norfolk for turkeys and ended up finding morels. in minnesota we had light frost 3 days ago and night temps are averaging low 40's, afternoon temps are low 60's so we are probably a good 10-20 days out for peak depending on weather. leeks are just starting with very few maturing. if it gets warm i am thinking 7-10 days, if it stays mild at least 10 days and closer to 15-20 days before we see good results.

otherwise norfolk had great weather, temps in the 70's with sun. windy but still warm and it seemed like we were there just before peak. lots of big morels but just didn't seem like it was peaked out yet.


----------



## moralmania (May 14, 2014)

Fungusrookie, that's cool you actually found some and very nice of Packman Mike to point you in the right direction. I want to know if you also killed a few Toms? We had a great morning last Thursday, killed a Tom and while waiting for my buddy to fetch the truck, stumbled upon a nice patch of morels. I took a nice pic of the bird and the morels next to each other. Perfect Nebraska Spring snapshot. Anyway, thanks for being so forthcoming. I don't like in Norfolk, but my Wife is from that area. Nice to hear you had a good time on your hunt, especially since you traveled such a distance.


----------



## fungusrookie (May 16, 2013)

we got one, they were tough this year. we travel to see good friends, do a little hunting and have a good time in general. Good to hear you got a Tom! We tagged out in minnesota then headed to nebraska to see what we could do, ended up finding more morels than turkeys but who can complain with the company we were in.


----------

